# QuestNet ( 090090001090 ) und Netzwelt Plus ( 090090001087 )



## Eddie (15 Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich bin in meiner Not auf diese Seite gestoßen und staune das ich nicht alleine mit diesem Problem zu kämpfen habe. Wie es aussieht verarschen diese “Firmen“ QuestNet GmbH und Netzwelt Plus GmbH reihenweise unschuldige Surfer bei ihrer normalen Internetnutzung. Meiner Meinung nach steckt die Telekom da voll mit drin. Denn ein Ordentliches und Vertrauenswürdiges Unternehmen würde bei so vielen Beschwerden diese 0900-Dialer sofort die Lizenz entziehen, aber was macht da die Telekom? Sie lässt munter dieses Abzockunternehmen weiteren Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.

Also nun zu meinem Fall,
Am 24.06.04 bekam ich meine Telefonrechnung und fiel fast vom Hocker. Statt üblichen    50-60 Euro stand ein Betrag von 105 Euro drauf. Ich rief sofort bei der Telekom an und erfuhr das ich 1mal eine Verbindung mit der Nummer 0900 90001087 (Netzwelt Plus) für 4 Sekunden und 1 mal eine Verbindung mit der Nummer 0900 90001090 (QuestNet) für 3 Sekunden hatte. Und Kosten zusammen 51,64 Euro. Ich konnte es nicht glauben. Ich bekam auch das Datum und die Uhrzeit dieser Verbindungen. Danach kündigte ich die Einzugsermächtigung der Telekom und überwies nur den korrekten Betrag. Dann viel mir ein das ich im letzten Monat tatsächlich zwei Internetunterbrechungen hatte wobei ich aber niemals ein Einverständnis dazu erteilt habe. Als mein analoges Modem beim surfen plötzlich klickte, wurde die Internetverbindung unterbrochen beim zweiten klicken wollte sich der Dialer automatisch einwählen, was ich aber sofort (innerhalb von 2-3 Sekunden) verhinderte indem ich das Modem ausschaltete. Dieser Dialer schaltete auch die Einwahllautstärke des Modems auf 0 und verschwand auch sofort nach der Unterbrechung des Modems. 
Nun prüfte ich im Suchsystem meines Computers nach Dateien die an dem von der Telekom genanten Datum neu erstellt wurde. Bei dem einen Datum kam nichts raus doch bei dem anderen fand ich eine merkwürdige exe Datei die mit dem Datum und Uhrzeit genau übereinstimmt. Diese kopierte ich auf eine Diskette und versuchte sie von dort aus zu starten. Und siehe da, diese Datei verschwand sofort nach einem Doppelklick. Diese Dateien heißen winspoll.exe ,  iexlore.exe und TFTP2468. Kennt jemand sie? An die Telekom schrieb ich einen Einwand und eine Forderung einer detaillieren Rechnung.
Letztens bekam ich einen Brief von der Telekom wo drin stand, dass ich erst mal mit meiner Familie reden soll ob nicht jemand absichtlich irgendwo eingewählt hat oder eine Service in Anspruch genommen hat, bla...bla...bla...und ich im enddefekt in der Beweislast stehe.

Da frag ich mich, ob die Telekom blind ist oder es einfach nicht sehen will. Ich würde doch nicht freiwillig einen Service in Anspruch nehmen und nach 3 Sekunden wieder auflegen. Das ist doch unlogisch!

Jetzt bekam ich noch eine zusätzliche Rechnung von 9,90 Euro für die Sperrung der 0190/0900 Nummern. (So verdient sich die Telekom ihr Brot).

Demnächst will ich die Diskette mit der winspoll.exe Datei an die Telekom schicken und mal abwarten was passier.

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich noch machen kann um der Telekom zu beweisen das ich weder eine Einverständnis gegeben habe, noch vor diesem Dialer und der Kosten gewarnt worden bin. Was soll ich als nächsten Schritt tun? Hat jemand Erfolg oder gar eine Niederlage in einem ähnlichen Fall gehabt?

Ich finde es super das es solche Foren gibt und ihr alle zusammenhält.  
 Gruß Eddie   
[/quote]


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2004)

die telekom ist nicht dein ansprechpartner.

die rufnummer wird von anderen als der telekom vermietet. diejenigen, die die rufnummer vermietet haben, werden dich ebenfalls an questnet usw. verweisen.

dort musst du der forderung widersprechen. außerdem gibt es hier im forum einen erste-hilfe-kasten.

den guck dir an, dann weißt du, was du zu tun hast.

und hör mit dem gemeckere richtung telekom auf. die sind nicht dafür zuständig, die rechtmäßigkeit von forderungen anderer zu prüfen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2004)

im übrigen sollte man ganz allgemein forderungen, die man nicht nachvollziehen kann, ignorieren. 

sie haben wie es scheint kein geschäft willentlich abgeschlossen, daher stehen sie auch in keiner zahlungspflicht.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 Juli 2004)

*Re: QuestNet ( 090090001090 ) und Netzwelt Plus ( 0900900010*



			
				Eddie schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Dateien heißen winspoll.exe , iexlore.exe und TFTP2468. Kennt jemand sie?


Ja, kenn ich. 

TFTP ist ein Trojaner, bei TrendMicro WORM_SDBOT.WY genannt.  Haessliches Teil:


> Backdoor Capabilities
> 
> This worm connects to port 6667 (a normal mIRC port) and joins to a specific channel where it listens for commands issued by the remote malicious user on the infected system, such as the following:
> 
> ...



Kommt in meinem Experimentierwindows immer wieder, mit zufaelliger Zahl nach dem TFTP, ich wusste nur nicht, von welcher Dialersite der stammt. Scheinbar wird der von einem bisher unbekannten Trojaner immer neu installiert.

@Mods: Kann dieser Thread nicht in einen der anderen passenden Thread eingehaengt werden? 
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> und hör mit dem gemeckere richtung telekom auf. die sind nicht dafür zuständig, die rechtmäßigkeit von forderungen anderer zu prüfen.


Wieso Fprderungen anderer? Die Telekom fordert doch selbst! Damit sind sie sehr wohl dafuer zustaendig. Und wenn es betruegerische Forderungen sind, muessen sie sehr vorsichtig sein, wg Geldwaesche. Du verstehst das Spiel nicht!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2004)

*Ich bezahle der Telekom NICHTS!*

Von wegen Telekom ist nicht zuständig!

Mit Questnet hatte ich NIEEE einen Vertrag, ich kenne den Laden nicht, er ist mir wurscht. Die Telekom will Geld, ob sie das an Questnet weiterleitet, ist mir wurscht. 

Also: ich werde der Telekom den Betrag (bei mir: 29,90, Questnet) KEINESFALLS freiwillig bezahlen. Einem Manhbescheid werde ich entgegentreten.

Ich bin doch nicht blöd und lass mich auf Verhandlungen mit irgendeiner Firma namens Questnet ein!

Dani


----------



## devotee (15 Juli 2004)

Ich hatte ja bereits in der Juni Rechnung vier Einwahlen ...1090 und im Juli auch wieder eine mit 1088. Gegen die Abbuchung im Juni hatte ich Widerspruch eingelegt und den zustehenden Betrag überwiesen.

Für die Abbuchung im Juli habe ich ein 30 tägigen Zahlungsstop bekommen, wegen der vorliegen Sachlage.(Widerspruch/Stellungnahme/Beschwerde RegTP etc.)

Soweit so gut - doch nun bucht die Telekom mir doch tatsächlich die Einwahlgebühren von der Juni Rechnung wieder vom Konto ab. Hab sofort da angerufen und "Stimmung" gemacht. Die nette Dame sagte, sie könne nichts dagegen tun. Sie hätten ja geprüft und alles wäre in Ordnung. Bla Bla Bal 

Ich soll doch wieder Widerspruch einlegen und mir das Geld wieder holen. 
Das werde ich natürlich machen. Dann würde ich wohl Post von den Anwälten der Telekom bekommen - wurde mir noch freundlicher Weise erklärt.  Wie nett, sollen nur kommen.

Alle vorliegenden Argumente interessiert die Telekom nicht. Die beruft sich immer wieder auf die RegTP und von dort haben die nocht nichts gehört. Solange müsse man zahlen. 

Was für ein Verbraucherschutz  :x 
Ich werde nicht zahlen - werde wohl bald zum Anwalt müssen.  :cry:


----------



## Eddie (16 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> und hör mit dem gemeckere richtung telekom auf. die sind nicht dafür zuständig, die rechtmäßigkeit von forderungen anderer zu prüfen.




Und wie sie was damit zu tun hat!!!

Wäre die Telekom anständig, würden sie solchen Betüger-Dialern keine Chance geben. Die stecken alle unter einer Decke! 
Du warst warscheinlich noch nie von solchen Dialern betroffen und kannst deswegen da gar nicht mitreden.


----------



## Eddie (16 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> im übrigen sollte man ganz allgemein forderungen, die man nicht nachvollziehen kann, ignorieren.
> 
> sie haben wie es scheint kein geschäft willentlich abgeschlossen, daher stehen sie auch in keiner zahlungspflicht.




Du hast ja recht, aber die Telekom schaltet demnächst vielleicht ihre Anwälte ein. Da stellt sich die Frage: Lohnt es sich wegen 50 Euro auch einen Anwalt einzuschalten und eventuell bei einer Niederlage viel mehr Geld zu verlieren. Und die Telekom lacht sich eine ab.


----------



## Eddie (16 Juli 2004)

devotee schrieb:
			
		

> doch nun bucht die Telekom mir doch tatsächlich die Einwahlgebühren von der Juni Rechnung wieder vom Konto ab..




Du mußt deine Einzugsermächtigung kündigen.

Nur Mut, versuchen wir mal alle uns da durchzuboxen...


----------



## silloni (16 Juli 2004)

@eddie

guck' dir die jüngsten gerichtsurteile bei dialerundrecht mal an und entspann' dich!

sicher werden die geldeintreiber ihre strategien ändern, um ihre illegalen forderungen durchzusetzen, aber das werden wir dann ja sehen.
sollten unbekannte dritte in krimineller absicht die legale 1a state-of-the-art software manipuliert haben, ist das nicht mein problem.
aktuell liegt die beweislast bei dem anbieter des mehrwertdienstes, zumindest mehrheitlich; die evü genügt den amtsgerichten als nachweis bisher nicht.

beschwerden musst du erst mal auch an die regtp schicken. die haben dafür ein pdf auf ihrer website. 
über die tk würd' ich mich gar nicht mehr aufregen, bei denen bin ich längstens kunde gewesen. irgendwann ist auch mal schluß bei miesem kundenservice, abwimmelungsstrategien und halbwahrheiten, die einem von callcentermitarbeitern aufgetischt werden.

jaja
heute 50 Euros und morgen?

keinen cent für betrüger!

schöne grüße
silloni


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2004)

Eddie schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenn ich kein dialer-opfer wäre, würde ich hier gar nicht mitlesen.

bei mir hat ein anruf bei der telekom genügt. die dame war nett, hat mich informiert, wie am besten vorzugehen ist (der rechnung schriftlich widersprechen, 0190-sperre einrichten, auf dsl umsteigen).

im widerspruch habe ich mich auf einen 0190-dialer bezogen. die telekom hat die gebühr nicht eingezogen und nie wieder was von sich hören lassen in bezug darauf. 

dann hat schön einer nach dem anderen gefordert. bis irgendwann der letztverantwortliche klar war. der hat es mit inkasso versucht. die sache scheint nun aber wohl im sande zu verlaufen. die einwahl ist auch schon über ein jahr her.

dass die telekom scheinbar berechtigte forderungen kassieren will, kann ich schon verstehen. wenn jeder, der hier so wild meckert, sicher ist, dass die forderung unberechtigt ist, kann er sich doch entspannen und sich auf die gerichtliche auseinandersetzung freuen. die wird dann die telekom sowie die eigentlichen forderungssteller verlieren. die anwaltskosten trägt die unterlegene partei. 

aktuell ist es ja so, dass die meisten gerichte verlangen, dass die mehrwertdienst-unternehmen beweisen, welche leistungen sie angeblich erbracht haben. wenn nie eine leistung erbracht wurde, kann auch nichts bewiesen werden. 

man hat also eigentlich gar kein problem. die viele aufregung bringt nur graue haare.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2004)

*diese sache mit den dialern*

hallo,
lasst euch die abzocke auf keinen fall gefallen! versucht einfach nur mal, die zahlung zu verweigern. die fa. netzwelt muß dann ggf. vor gericht beweisen, dass ihr einen rechtsgültigen veertrag eingegangen seid. so was versucht die fa. has und hft in hamburg auch ständig mit einem unzulässigen einwahl-dialer (69euro/einwahl). im zweifelsfall oder wenn es eine mahnung gibt geht ihr zur polizei und erstattet anzeige wegen betruges mit zugangsberechtigungen von computerdiensten.
erfahruungsgemäß passiert aber NICHTS, wenn ihr die zahlung verweigert. diese leute setzten darauf, das ihr eingeschüchtert zahlt. die geben meißt an, dass es sich um einen porno-online-dienst handelt. wer versucht da nicht, die sache unter den teppich zu kehren und zahlt?!


----------



## Eddie (27 Juli 2004)

*Die Telekom hat geantworte...*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte euch auf den neusten Stand meiner Angelegenheiten mit der Telekom bringen.
Nach meinen versuchten Beweisen, die die Telekom haben wollte, bekam ich am 21.07.04 die Antwort da drauf. Und zwar, : 
es konnte kein Fehler fastgestellt werden...bitte stellen sie mit den Mitbenutzern des Anschlusses eigene Nachforschungen an...nach unseren Geschäftsbedingungen sind sie als Vertragspartner verpflichtet, alle Tarifeinheiten zu bezahlen, die von ihrem Anschluss aus verursacht worden sind...damit ein Anbieter einen Dialer im Internet betreiben darf muss dieser erst bei der RegTP registriert werden.Um diese Registrierung zu erhalten, wird der Dialer auf die vorgegebenen Kriterien hin überprüft...unsere Nachforschungen haben ergeben, dass zu der von ihnen reklamierten Rufnummer Registrierungen bei der RegTP vorliegen...ihr Hinweis ist damit wiederlegt und ihre Zahlungspflicht besteht uneingeschrenkt...

Jetzt bin ich wieder da wo ich angefangen habe. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr weiter. Welchen Schritt soll ich jetzt gehen?


----------



## Reducal (27 Juli 2004)

*Re: Die Telekom hat geantworte...*



			
				Eddie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr weiter. Welchen Schritt soll ich jetzt gehen?


Möglichst Zeit gewinnen und die Sache aussitzen - das wird sich alles (zumindest für die Geschädigten) klären.


			
				Netzanbieter an Eddi schrieb:
			
		

> ...damit ein Anbieter einen Dialer im Internet betreiben darf muss dieser erst bei der RegTP registriert werden.Um diese Registrierung zu erhalten, wird der Dialer auf die vorgegebenen Kriterien hin überprüft...


Das stimmt nicht, die RegTP prüft Dialer erst bei Beschwerden oder zumindest nur stichprobenhaft. Die einzige Prüfung, die das Backoffice Deines Netzbetreibers vornehmen kann, ist die Abfrage der Datenbank bei der RegTP.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt nicht, die RegTP prüft Dialer erst bei Beschwerden oder zumindest nur stichprobenhaft.



Nicht mal stichprobenartig, was sollte das bei Millionen von Dialern für einen Sinn machen, 
einzig die Konformitätserklärungen werden gefordert und ob die wirklich durchgelesen werden
wage ich bei der Menge und beim (stichprobenartigen)  Studium einiger dieser KE´s zu bezweifeln. 

cp


----------



## Insider (27 Juli 2004)

Eddie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr weiter. Welchen Schritt soll ich jetzt gehen?



Bevor Du hohl drehst, solltest Du außerdem die Variante prüfen, Dich doch noch an QuestNet zu wenden. Ich habe heute - ganz offiziell von der T-Com - die Mitteilung erhalten, dass man sich vorerst mit QuestNet tatsächlich darauf geeinigt hat, dass die alle Widersprüche mit einer Rückzahlung bedienen. Dazu braucht es nur ein kurzes Anschreiben dorthin, mit den genauen Einwahldaten und Deiner Telefonnummer, über die die Verbindung entstanden war. Voraussetzung für die Rückzahlung ist jedoch, dass ein Nachweis für die Bezahlung der Forderung an die T-Com vorgelegt wird.

Ganz schön bitter für einige hier, sich auf den Kuhhandel einzulassen. Andererseits seht ihr aber ganz gut beim Eddi, dass der nun kurz davor steht das Handtuch zu werfen.
Genauso gut könnte er jedoch auch das gesamte Forderungsmanagement der T-Com aussitzen. Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass sich in einigen Wochen von Haus aus etwas für die Betroffenen tut. Doch bis dahin werden Leute, wie Eddi, mit Schreiben erreicht, die den meisten seelisch dermaßen zu setzen, dass dann doch noch gezahlt wird.

Eine Vision habe ich aber dennoch. Wenn alles so funktioniert, wie es sich ein guter Bekannter von mir ausgedacht hat, dann könnte unter Umständen sogar eine Rückvergütung der bereits bezahlten 090090001090-Vergütungen an die Telefonendkunden, durch die T-Com, statt finden bzw. eine Aufhebung bestehender Forderungen veranlasst werden. Doch leider wird dieses Arangement noch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, so dass womöglich die Deregistrierung der (34) 090090001090-Original-Dialer noch eher greift.

Gerade was die unberechtigten Forderungen aus der Anwendung der *1090 betrifft, wird momentan mit Hochdruck an der Schadenbegrenzung gearbeitet.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2004)

*questnet*

Hallo an alle

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48945

QuestNet sperrt 0900-Rufnummer nach Missbrauch


----------



## technofreak (30 Juli 2004)

Die Meldung wurde hier schon gepostet:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=65229#65229

tf


----------



## Dialerina (2 August 2004)

*Re: Questnet - Telekom macht Druck*



			
				rita schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle
> 
> QuestNet sperrt 0900-Rufnummer nach Missbrauch



    Ja - diese Stellungnahme von QN  ist schon seit Juni 04 bekannt!  Für mich hat sich dadurch überhaupt NICHTS geändert. T-Com will die Dialer-Gelder bei mir eintreiben und droht mit SPERRE !!! T-Com mahnt auch fleißig -mit jeweils neuen Mahngebühren- und will auch meine Lastschriftstornierung 4,-€ von mir bezahlt haben! QuestNet meldet sich bei mir überhaupt nicht, trotz schriftl. Widerspruch mit Einschreiben.

......

Soviel dazu.

Im übrigen hatte ich mich bei RegTP beschwert und polizeilich Strafanzeige gestellt.

Bis da endlich was passiert- braucht es etwas von der Staatsanwaltschaft oder den Entzug der Registrierung durch die RegTP !!!!!

Gruss Dialerina.

________________
Gammaray der das ganze hier mit dem Thread 090090001090  ins Rollen gebracht hat, hat seinen Arsch im Trockenen und schreibt u.hilft gar nicht mehr.......


----------



## Reducal (2 August 2004)

*Re: Questnet - Telekom macht Druck*



			
				Dialerina schrieb:
			
		

> [Gruss Dialerina.
> 
> ________________
> Gammaray der das ganze hier mit dem Thread 090090001090  ins Rollen gebracht hat, hat seinen Arsch im Trockenen und schreibt u.hilft gar nicht mehr.......


Was erwartest Du? Das ist ein privates Forum, in dem sich private Leute zu einem Erfahrungsaustausch tummeln. Letztlich ist es jedem selbst überlassen, wie er seine persönlichen Problem in den Griff bekommt.


----------



## Counselor (2 August 2004)

*Re: Questnet - Telekom macht Druck*



			
				Dialerina schrieb:
			
		

> T-Com will die Dialer-Gelder bei mir eintreiben und droht mit SPERRE !!! T-Com mahnt auch fleißig -mit jeweils neuen Mahngebühren- und will auch meine Lastschriftstornierung 4,-€ von mir bezahlt haben!


Du solltest zu einem Anwalt gehen. Falls der die Telekom nicht durch gutes Zureden von einer Sperre abhalten kann, muß dein Anwalt eine einstweilig Verfügung auf Entsperrung des Anschlußes erwirken und ggfs deinen finanziellen Schaden geltend machen.


----------



## Dialerina (2 August 2004)

*Re: Questnet - Telekom macht Druck*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was erwartest Du? Das ist ein privates Forum, in dem sich private Leute zu einem Erfahrungsaustausch tummeln.




Ja mein *lieber * Reducal SuperSenior - aber Gammaray wollte unbedingt und hat ein dickes Betroffenen- und Geschädigtentool gegündet und hat  unsere Namen und ggf. Adressen. Er hat uns dort Ratschläge und Tipps gegeben, was wir machen sollten- was zwingend notwendig ist usw....
Aber jetzt habe ich ihm MAL 2 Fragen gestellt- da kommt nix.  Tolle Hilfe und toller Zusammenhalt!!

Und Du: *Reducal* - sülzt hier einfach zuviel rum, zuviel Belangloses und zuviel Pessimistisches.   :evil:     .....immer das letzte Wort haben, hm?
 :splat: 

Ciao, Dialerina.


----------



## Reducal (2 August 2004)

*Re: Questnet - Telekom macht Druck*



			
				Dialerina schrieb:
			
		

> Und Du: *Reducal* - sülzt hier einfach zuviel rum...


Aber gerne doch, sonst wäre ich ja nicht hier.  :tröst:


----------



## technofreak (2 August 2004)

*Re: Questnet - Telekom macht Druck*



			
				Dialerina schrieb:
			
		

> Und Du: *Reducal* - sülzt hier einfach zuviel rum,



was soll das?  benimm dich ..., wir sind hier nicht beim heise-forum  oder sonstwo ...


tf


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2004)

*Netzwelt-Betrug*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe es geschaft und von der Telekom im Streitfall Netzwelt recht bekommen.

Würde allen Betroffenen raten nicht zu zahlen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 August 2004)

Was heißt "recht bekommen" denn genau? Im Normalfall erfolgt eine Gutschrift auf Kulanz ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht. Ist es Dir da anders ergangen?


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2004)

*kulanzregelung der tk*



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt "recht bekommen" denn genau? Im Normalfall erfolgt eine Gutschrift auf Kulanz ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht. Ist es Dir da anders ergangen?



@hdus:

Stimmt genau! Mein Wunsch nach einer schriftlichen Bestätigung der "kulanten Zusage" führte im backoffice der TK nur zu einer gestammelten Ablehnung, das Telefonat müsse schließlich reichen....

Im Hintergrund pfiffen während des Telefonats die Vögelchen, da wird der MA der TK wohl rausgegangen sein, um die Zusage laut aussprechen zu können ;o))

Na, dann....


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 August 2004)

*Illegale Dialer 0900-90001087 und 1090*

Liebe Geschaedigten,

aufgrund der aktuellen Entwicklung eher von akademischem Interesse, aber der Dialer hat irgendwie meinen Ehrgeiz geweckt...

Anbei zwei Screenshots aus einem Debuggerfenster, die zeigen, dass die Bellasde.exe von GammaRay die 0900-90001090 sowie die icon.exe von nomoredialerplease die 0900-90001087 anwaehlt. Dabei ist die Rufnummer fest im Dialer verankert und wird zur Laufzeit entschluesselt. Genaugenommen ist dies natuerlich kein Beweis, aber eine weitere Analyse zeigt, dass genau dieser String an RasSetEntryProperties uebergeben wird... 
Wenn es noch irgendwie von Interesse ist, koennte ich das Ganze noch genauer dokumentieren, ansonsten hat sich somit  fuer mich die Sache erledigt. 
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 August 2004)

*Re: Illegale Dialer 0900-90001087 und 1090*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> icon.exe von nomoredialerplease die 0900-90001087 anwaehlt.


Berichtigung:
Die icon.exe kann 3 Nummern anwaehlen...
0900-90001087
0900-90001088
0900-90001090
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@tscoreninja
bist Du mir böse, wenn ich an diesen Deinen Beitrag erinnere?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6603
grüsse
cico

so, jetzt ist auch der Zusammenhang klarer
c.


----------

